
Why You Need HTTPS for Your Site, Today - merrily
https://medium.com/@Merrily/why-you-need-https-for-your-website-today-d9582c75d58c#.3q4jl9mcy
======
nnrocks
Nicely elaborated article! It is always important to have security at every
stage but SSL Certs make online communication fortified.

------
jdutton
To protect your website's user information!

